
Weary Light - nixtaken
https://kirstenhacker.wordpress.com/2019/10/05/weary-light/
======
ablation
Borderline incomprehensible, as are many of the (what appears to be) author's
posts in this thread. You'd be far better off reading the Wikipedia entry
rather than picking through this meandering, pseudo-mystic prose.

~~~
nixtaken
She is a German Ph.D. in physics with 3200 followers and over 2.5 million
answer views on Quora. Her posts are regularly upvoted by respected physicists
and she is known for writing unusually clear explanations of complicated
topics. [https://www.quora.com/profile/Kirsten-
Hacker](https://www.quora.com/profile/Kirsten-Hacker)

~~~
wodenokoto
Regularly writing clearly does not prohibit one from writing unclearly.

------
SideburnsOfDoom
Article was hard to follow.

This is more comprehensible:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tired_light](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tired_light)

in particular, is there any advance on this from Wikipedia?

> a number of falsifying observations have shown that "tired light" hypotheses
> are not viable explanations for cosmological redshifts.

I don't think that this is sufficiently rigorously addressed by this
handwaving from the article:

> I can imagine a scenario in which a star is invisible because it is
> vibrating in a mode which is out of sync with our own.

~~~
nixtaken
I think the wiki lacks impartiality and that the handwaving in the article was
done by a German PhD in physics with an eye to helping people develop
intuition. If a vibrating star is always moving towards or away from the
detector at greater than the speed of light, you won't see it.

~~~
EliRivers
Ah, I see. Based on this deleted comment:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21268682](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21268682)

you _are_ Kirsten Hacker?

And here you are, with more of the same.

On reflection, this is starting to feel less like a coherent argument and more
like you're perhaps in a very open-minded, exploratory mental state right now.
Jesus, that sounds condescending of me (for which I apologise - text as a
medium is tricky to express this clearly; it's not meant as a passive
aggressive putdown and if I'd had this context earlier I'd have simply said
nothing), but perhaps this thread is better served by cessation.

~~~
nixtaken
Think of me as her publicist. And the article that was flagged in your link
was a good one.

~~~
grzm
With respect to submissions, you might want to review the HN guidelines. All
of the submissions I've seen have had heavily editorialized submission titles,
which is counter to the guidelines.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
nixtaken
Thanks for the tip. I'm new here.

